#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  Δήλωση κατοικίας ως επαγγελματικής έδρας μέχρι 20.02.2015

## manargyr

καλημερα 
το 2014 χρησιμοποιουσα ως κυρια κατοικια το σπιτι του πατερα μου (φιλοξενουμενος) και το χρησιμοποιουσα ταυτοχρονα σαν επαγγελματικη εδρα .. τους δυο τελευταιους μηνες του 2014 νοικιασα ενα σπιτι αλλα δεν θελω να αλλαξω την επαγγελματικη μου εδρα (να αλλαξω ΔΟΥ)... ειναι αποδεκτο να συνεχισω να δηλωνω το σπιτι του πατερα μου σαν κυρια κατοικια (φιλοξενουμενος) (οποτε συμπιπτει με την επαγγελματικη μου εδρα) και αυτο που νοικιαζω να το δηλωσω σαν δευτερευσα κατοικια?? 
ευχαριστω ...

----------


## accounter

Καλησπέρα ,

Ναι είναι αποδεκτό .

----------

